# 5,5h at ER and 800 later.. (Luna's litter)



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

..And we have one grumpy & confused momma cat and 4 squealing BSH babies.

Luna's labour started today (day 68) and after a while it was obvious nothing was coming out even though she really tried. The ER was packed full (I rang 6 different vets to see if anyone had more room), but luckily they took us right in when we got there. 
She had a c-section because a placenta had ruptured and apparently that's why nothing was coming out. They didn't spay her, said that it's not ideal in this case. All babies survived for now and are ok size, but we shall see how the situation develops as they did get quite cold, and one had a bit clicking sound in his/her breathing (not anymore though). Luna is also still very confused and not sure what to do with the kittens, she's very protective over them, but isn't too interested in bathing them or laying still so they could feed (probably because of the sore surgery wound).

Because of the rush they had, we had to wait couple hours before they let us go home. It was awful when I was sitting in the waiting room during the surgery and it turned out one of the people in there was waiting for her dog to be put to sleep, and I was delaying it.. She must have felt horrible 'cause she probably had prepared herself for it, and then she had to sit and wait 2 extra hours with her dog in there.. I feel so bad and guilty.

Sorry, no pics yet. Colours seem to be 1 black smoke, 1 solid black and 2 silver spotted tabbies. Not exactly sure yet if the tabbies are black, as they look more like maybe chocolate?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh no you must be as exhausted as your pocketbook. 

Congratulations on the 4 new cutie pies  Best wishes to Luna for a speedy recovery. Can't wait to see the little ones when they're ready.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

They sound gorgeous, looking forward to piccies


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> ..And we have one grumpy & confused momma cat and 4 squealing BSH babies.
> 
> Luna's labour started today (day 68) and after a while it was obvious nothing was coming out even though she really tried. The ER was packed full (I rang 6 different vets to see if anyone had more room), but luckily they took us right in when we got there.
> She had a c-section because a placenta had ruptured and apparently that's why nothing was coming out. They didn't spay her, said that it's not ideal in this case. All babies survived for now and are ok size, but we shall see how the situation develops as they did get quite cold, and one had a bit clicking sound in his/her breathing (not anymore though). Luna is also still very confused and not sure what to do with the kittens, she's very protective over them, but isn't too interested in bathing them or laying still so they could feed (probably because of the sore surgery wound).
> ...


What a day *hugs*

Don't feel bad about the people waiting. If it were the other way round and you were the one waiting, I'm sure you would want the vets to save an animal that could be saved, I reckon the lady with the dog would feel the same way. And you gave the lady and her dog an extra two hours together, that they wouldn't have had otherwise.

I hope all the babies thrive and Luna recovers quickly - congrats! x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope the babies do well and Luna soon gets the idea of what to do with them - poor girl  Looking forward to the pictures when she is ready


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

I just had to harass Luna and take one quick pic..

So here you go. Feel free to throw in opinions/guesses of the tabbies' colours. (Pic taken with flash).


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad Luna and her bubs are ok, hope she settles in soon

Kittens may be choc, on my phone so small pic


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

I decided to bottle feed the kittens at least once so Luna's wound gets some rest. All four were feeding fine, Luna went to eat & drink too, and now they're all sleeping. She seems much more content now that the kittens aren't crawling over the wound. 

Should probably sleep myself too, it's 3.20 am and I have to wake up early..:thumbdown:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats :thumbup: 

Pleased to hear Luna and babies are doing well  and here's to a speedy recover to Luna  xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

what a day you had. so glad that they managed to do the c-section and that everything seems fine now. sorry i have no idea on colours but whatever they are they look lovely


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

What a day for you! They look gorgeous and I hope Mum and little ones continue to do well!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So glad they all turned up safely even if it was a long and expensive day at the vets. So glad it was day not night as well!

I thought two of them look chocolate as well - is that possible for Luna and whoever the stud is?


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

The vet just rang and said that she will refund me 100 because she had accidentally charged me a dog's c-section price. I'm cool with that.

Mom and kittens seem to be doing fine, I just wish she'd stop licking the bandage covering the wound.. Have to visit the pharmacy later and pick up her antibiotics (to prevent possible pyometra etc).


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> So glad they all turned up safely even if it was a long and expensive day at the vets. So glad it was day not night as well!
> 
> I thought two of them look chocolate as well - is that possible for Luna and whoever the stud is?


Well, I did get back home a bit after midnight, but the kittens were born around 8-9 pm.

Luna's test result for chocolate is a bit confusing as it says she carries both chocolate and cinnamon, both are plausible, her mom is chocolate and she has cinnamon in her pedigree. 
The stud hasn't been colour tested, but he also has chocolates and fawns in his pedigree so I'd say it's possible.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Well, I did get back home a bit after midnight, but the kittens were born around 8-9 pm.
> 
> Luna's test result for chocolate is a bit confusing as it says she carries both chocolate and cinnamon, both are plausible, her mom is chocolate and she has cinnamon in her pedigree.
> The stud hasn't been colour tested, but he also has chocolates and fawns in his pedigree so I'd say it's possible.


Strange. She can't carry both chocolate AND cinnamon. If she carries cinnamon then she can produce a chocolate kitten if it gets cinnamon from her and chocolate from the stud. If she carries chocolate she will never have a cinnamon or fawn - black, blue, chocolate and lilac are all that are possible even with a cinnamon or fawn stud.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_my goodness, sounds like you had a worrying time, so glad all went well and the kittens are all here. Congratulations, they are beautiful._


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of the kittens, I hope all goes a bit more smoothly from now onwards. 

It must have been such an emotional Vet visit when the beginnings of the kittens lives were against the back drop of the dog on his final jounrey. I agree the owner will think back and know he allowed them to enter the world safely. I wonder if you could name a kitten after him? Not that his owner would know but in remembrance.

Strength and hugs to you and Mum.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

On the laptop now, one kitten looks chocolate silver the other looks more chocolate though the paws do appear silver. Do not look black (brown)

They're quite different to my choccy silvers. 

Wonderful your bill has been reduced slightly.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad everything turned out ok.

What a stressful day you had. I hope you managed to get some sleep

Well done Luna, beautiful babies.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Massive congrats so glad all survived covered peaches cut with a couple of plasters for a couple of days as she was really sore.

I hope they continue to do great.

If mum lets you any chance of a peek of her cut.


----------



## Milly13 (Apr 4, 2013)

So glad babies are ok and sorry to hear you had such a stressful time. Babies look lovely


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Strange. She can't carry both chocolate AND cinnamon. If she carries cinnamon then she can produce a chocolate kitten if it gets cinnamon from her and chocolate from the stud.


I may have gotten finally the proper result for this. On the UC Davis' website Luna's result says she carries cinnamon. The one they originally sent me said she carried both. So I guess that was the mix up and she's simply a cinnamon carrier (which apparently makes the stud a choco carrier?).



spotty cats said:


> On the laptop now, one kitten looks chocolate silver the other looks more chocolate though the paws do appear silver. Do not look black (brown)
> 
> They're quite different to my choccy silvers.


The lighting here sucks, I'll have to try to get a better pic. They also still look a bit funny in the pic as Luna wasn't there to clean and dry them so it was a 'human made' result. The other is clearly warmer toned, but does appear to be silver too.



we love bsh's said:


> Massive congrats so glad all survived covered peaches cut with a couple of plasters for a couple of days as she was really sore.
> 
> I hope they continue to do great.
> 
> If mum lets you any chance of a peek of her cut.


I can try to take a pic when I switch the bandage. She's stitched up with those self melting stitches (don't know what they're called in English) and it does look quite rough. The vet however made an appointment for stitch removal at the end of the month. The bandage doesn't stay too well on because her coat is so fluffy and cottony, mostly the tummy is shaved obviously, so will have to put a smaller plaster on it next time.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> I may have gotten finally the proper result for this. On the UC Davis' website Luna's result says she carries cinnamon. The one they originally sent me said she carried both. So I guess that was the mix up and she's simply a cinnamon carrier (which apparently makes the stud a choco carrier?).
> 
> The lighting here sucks, I'll have to try to get a better pic. They also still look a bit funny in the pic as Luna wasn't there to clean and dry them so it was a 'human made' result. The other is clearly warmer toned, but does appear to be silver too.
> 
> I can try to take a pic when I switch the bandage. She's stitched up with those self melting stitches (don't know what they're called in English) and it does look quite rough. The vet however made an appointment for stitch removal at the end of the month. The bandage doesn't stay too well on because her coat is so fluffy and cottony, mostly the tummy is shaved obviously, so will have to put a smaller plaster on it next time.


Don't worry if you cant get a pic,there called dissolvable stitches here,iv found plasters work well as you can place them in between nipples and the cotton on the plaster means it doesn't stick to the wound.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Tried to take some daylight pics of the possible chocolates. Taken next to a window, but not in sunlight. Sun doesn't shine here where the Hell froze over. A BSH breeder friend did say that they look choco silver spotted. (She's had a litter of those, mixed with choco spotted).


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Lovely pictures, they are so sweet!

Congratulations to Luna, and hugs to both of you! That must've been a long night! Best wishes for a full recovery from Luna!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my ND they are gorgeous off to google adult choc spotted now


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Tried to take some daylight pics of the possible chocolates. Taken next to a window, but not in sunlight. Sun doesn't shine here where the Hell froze over. A BSH breeder friend did say that they look choco silver spotted. (She's had a litter of those, mixed with choco spotted).


They look chocolate to me - tail tips don't look dark enough to be black. Their pads might give the game away as well.

Looks like they are doing fine at present!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Forgot you were in the dark 

Faces and back of ears look silver  paw pads don't always help when so young, but they don't appear black silver at all to me


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

They don't look black to me either. However I did wonder if Luna's illness during pregnancy might have affected the coats. But they look "full colour" in real life and not like a fever coat for example. 

I think they're all girls. Maybe now is a good time for that My Little Pony-themed litter, although I had a dream before they were born and in that dream I had a black smoke which became "officially" Chasing The Dragon.:lol:


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Forgot you were in the dark


Its after the spring equinox so we are in the light for the next 6 months.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Its after the spring equinox so we are in the light for the next 6 months.


We would be, but the weather is awful! It's been raining for few days and it's just gray and miserable. Still waiting for that spring.. :glare: At least the snow has melted quite nicely because of the rain.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm surprised you haven't had a MLP theme before, even just for girls of the litter

I love chasing the dragon, and so suits a smoke


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> I'm surprised you haven't had a MLP theme before, even just for girls of the litter
> 
> I love chasing the dragon, and so suits a smoke


It's so difficult to pick the names, there are several hundred female ponies to choose from and only a handful of boys, and most of the boy names aren't that good. And some ponies have known personalities, so that makes it difficult too.
Ponies are serious business.

Part of my collection (of course I have to show my dear ponies too so they don't become jealous of the kitties)


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Tried to take some daylight pics of the possible chocolates. Taken next to a window, but not in sunlight. Sun doesn't shine here where the Hell froze over. A BSH breeder friend did say that they look choco silver spotted. (She's had a litter of those, mixed with choco spotted).


I rather like the one on the left in the third picture.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> Ponies are serious business.


But of course  I didn't even know there were boy my little ponies


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> But of course  I didn't even know there were boy my little ponies


They're quite easy to spot as 90% of them have 'clydesdale' style hooves. And one set of them reminds me of YMCA.. (The right glass cabinet on the pic, middle shelf, they're boys).
Example:









Mom and kittens are doing fine. One kitten is gaining weight slower than the others, but at least it is gaining.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

The smoke kitten has opened her eyes already! Well, one eye to be exact. They're all gaining weight now equally and are all between 153g-158g. Mom is doing fine too (she's on antibiotics which probably helps a lot). I'm playing black metal to them so maybe they'll grow faster/better*..:cornut:

The chocolates are very whiny compared to the black ones. They're clearly ganged up by colours, they even prefer cuddling with their own colour counterparts.:lol:

*Referring to tests where plants grew better when you play metal music to them.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad all is going well, have heard of the heavy metal tests, guess it works on anything growing 

The chocolates probably carry cinnamon, cinnamon or carriers are always naughtier


----------

